# Mixing it up a bit.



## botlenut (Dec 12, 2010)

For the last year or so, I've had my main collecting interests grouped on shelves in my case, with one or two shelves of random bottles I just like for one reason or another. This is some of my Violin Bottles, my Half Pint Mineral Waters, and most of my Colognes. Here's a shot of how its looked for awhile.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 12, 2010)

I decided to mix it up a bit, to spread my colors around, and alternate forms for contrast. I think I like it much better this way. Looks far more balenced to me.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's a closer veiw of the top half.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 12, 2010)

And one of the bottom half. Hope you enjoyed the pics. If you want to see anything close up, just ask. Thanks for checking them out.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 12, 2010)

That's insane, totally chaotic, there's hardly any rhyme or reason.....
 I LOVE IT THAT WAY!!
 Can the pig sit up and beg? She's being a bit of a shelf hog.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 12, 2010)

OK, seriously. 
 When I looked at the before by brain thought a "snapshop" of each shelf was good enough. 
 Now I look and can't look away. My eyes were forced to scan and appreciate each one on a much more individual basis, taking time to soak up all the different shapes, colors and sizes.
 Nice job IMO!!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 12, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL JOB!!!!!!! It looks fantastic. I really love it all mixed up. Now off to buy Christmas Gifts. Ho Ho Ho ~ While my new German Shepard guards the house.... 
 Star ~


----------



## botlenut (Dec 12, 2010)

Glad you guys like the case all mixed up. I have some larger bottles that would be included, but they get to be too much weight. They are displayed on shelves and window sills around the house.
  cowseatmaize, glad you took the time to re-examine the pics. I took a close-up of the Pig in a window for you.
    Good Ol' Bourbon In A Hog's, ----->   Wicked cool bottle.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's a head shot.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks great, bro!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 12, 2010)

ALWAYS  wanted a piggy ~ looks great in the window light ~  [] 
 [8|] enjoy ~


----------



## epackage (Dec 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  botlenut
> 
> I decided to mix it up a bit, to spread my colors around, and alternate forms for contrast. I think I like it much better this way. Looks far more balenced to me.


 Much better...IMHO


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 12, 2010)

I like it better this way, but I know how satisfying it is to rearrange the shelves once in a while! Either way, it's a killer display!! []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello Mark,

 Thanks for the "Before" & "After" photos. I'm partial to After as well. I'd love to see more of the monument & fancy colognes...


----------



## botlenut (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, Thanks for the nice compliments on my Display Case. I like to change things up every now and then. I have a woodstove in the same room, so they needed a dusting anyway. The only problem now is I have no more room in my case. I learned alot building this one though, when I build another, it should be easier. It is backlit, but I cant seem to get the hang of pictures with it lit up.  The Bottles come out washed out, or with a yellow cast to the picture. Anyone know any tricks with backighting on?
    Hey Surfaceone, I will try to post some close ups of my Colognes, I have another dozen or so that arent pictured. Thanks again for the nice compliments.


----------



## Wangan (Dec 14, 2010)

I was told by a photographer that fluorescent lights will make pictures come out yellowed.If you are using those kind of bulbs for lighting that might be why.I like em better lined up alike.Very nice collection!


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Botlenut, I like the mixed up version myself.  Makes you look at the bottles individually and you notice the colors better.  Great bottles!  Is your Hagan's pontilled?


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 19, 2010)

Either way they look great!  I'm always rearranging my collection for the same reasons.  I think I just like handling them. I've probably mixed them around 100 times.  Nice collection!


----------



## botlenut (Dec 20, 2010)

Stephengrey, No, my  Troy Hagen isnt pontiled, but its in a nice lighter cobalt. Great bottles, one of my favorites in form. There's some great bottles from Troy New York.
     beendiggin, yeah, I agree its fun to mix things up, and then you notice the contrasting shapes, colors, and details of each one more. I have some good close-up shots of my Colognes I will try to put up soon. Thanks for checking them out, and weighing in, on how it looks.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

In responce to surfaceone's request above I have some close ups of my different Colognes. They are all pontiled. I wont go into trying to described their detail, but you can get an idea from the pics. of the different forms they are available in. They range  These range from the small 3" barrel shaped one to the tall Monument that comes in ar about 10" tall.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

...


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

...


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

...


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

...


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

...


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

...


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

...


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

....


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

....


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

....


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

...


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

....


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

....


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

.....


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

....


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

....


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

....


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

...


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

This style, are my favorites. I refer to them as the Urn Style. They have proven to be quite elusive, It took me the better part of 10 years of Bottle Shows to aquire these.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

These next couple pics are of my Display Case with the light on. They are Flourescent bulbs, as I preferred the whighter light to some other types of bulbs that seem to give off a yellow light. These were the best pics I could get with my minimal camera skills.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

Top Half


----------



## botlenut (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's a shot of the lower half with light. Hope you enjoyed my little slide show. If you have any of these types of Colognes you might be interested in selling, or trading, drop me a PM. and if I can afford it at the time, or I have something you might like in trade, maybe we can work something out. Thanks for looking, And Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 26, 2010)

Mark,
 What a gift to see them with the light in the background to me it was like a Christmas display. I loved seeing everything, as I have a love for a little bit of everything. especially colognes, and I only have a tiny violin bottle clear that lays flat. I think I still have it, as my granddaughter wanted it and I meant to wrap it up for her this Christmas. I think it's the smallest I've ever seen. My mom had it when I was little along with a china one from Japan.

 Anyway, back on track here... I loved seeing each and every bottle you showed separately. I loved them all and wish I had such a beautiful collection. Thank you for taking the time to show us everything, it was like a Christmas gift.
 star ~


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello And Thank-you for your postings.  Nice glass items.  RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2010)

I said earlier that I preferred the "organized" arrangement, but now with the backlight, I changed my mind! Now it's really fun to scan the shelves and soak in all the diversity of shape and color! Absolutely beautiful!!! []


----------

